# surgeon must have been a quack...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know you're the one coming up with these creations. It would so fit.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I know you're the one coming up with these creations. It would so fit.


Not mine, I wish it was...


----------

